# How is the XTrail in real tough 4x4 conditions?



## hublocker (Jan 6, 2005)

I have to get a new vehicle as the frame in my '95 Nissan 4x4 pickup cracked.

I need a vehicle to get me to the ends of really rough deactivated logging road to go hiking.

My truck was great for that.

Could I do it in an XTrail?

I mean lots of sharp rocks on roads, occasional washouts, steep grades and deep cross ditches.


----------



## zac3ne2nr (Jun 30, 2005)

you tell me


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

My guess is that you would need to get bash plates installed to protect the underbody, and proper AT tires, but I think it would be quite capable. In answer to your question though, if its primary calling will be off road, and tough terrain, the XTerra might be a better fit for you.


----------



## franticvike (Jul 7, 2014)

My previous vehicle was a D21 as well and while I didn't do much off roading with I'd say the clearances are fairly similar, but you have a much newer electronic 4x4 system in the X-Trail.


----------

